# Ghost shrimp acting weird.



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

So, I've had my 2 ghost shrimp for a week and a half and they spend HOURS ramming themselves against the glass. Like how a fly keeps flying into a window. Why do they do that???


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

What size tank are they in? Maybe they're bored?


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

1.5 gallon. There's a little cave, a plant and a arch thingy in it. Wahh! They're bored.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I've seen my smallest shrimpy do that a couple of times. Maybe they seem something they want... or like bettafish15 said they're bored. Or just plain silly.

Mine used to be in a 1.5 and he'd just sit on the plant. Now that they're in a 10g, they seem to be a LOT more active.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think the ghost shrimp need a bigger home. I think snails, and small ones at that, should be in something under 2.5 gallons. Shrimp are active little guys, so I would suggest getting them at least a 2.5 gallon, they dont have any space in there. I think thats why they're ramming against the glass, they have nothing better to do, and no space to explore really. Just a suggestion!


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

I read that ghost shrimp don't know where they are swimming and can't control it


----------

